# Foamy poop



## Hania41806 (May 4, 2021)

My chicken made a foamy poop. I have corid, if it’s coccidiosis. Our food protein percentage is 20-25%, I don’t remember exactly. Should I switch their food? Treat for cocci? My chickens had coccidiosis before, could this just be because she has kidney damage from that?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Chances are high she has internal parasites. 

I'm going to holler for @dawg53. He's much better when it comes to this type of thing.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I agree with Robin, probably worms. Valbazen will take care of them. Dosage is 0.08ml per pound or 1/2ml for a 5-6 pound chicken. Dose each bird orally using a syringe without a needle. Then redose again in 10 days. Here's where you can buy it:








 Valbazen Broad Spectrum Dewormer - Jeffers Pet | Pet Supplies, Horse Supplies, Farm Supplies & Pharmacy


Valbazen (11.36% Albendazole) is a broad spectrum drench dewormer for cattle, sheep, and goats for the control of adult liver flukes, tapeworms, stomach worms, intestinal worms, lungworms, and more.




www.jefferspet.com


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hania, if your parents won't let you order it, your feed store should have it.

dawg, isn't Valbazen a popular goat wormer?


----------



## Hania41806 (May 4, 2021)

So only one bird makes foamy poops, and that’s Droppy. I spent a few hours with them today and watched everyone else make at least one healthy poop. Should I still dose everyone or just her?

also, I have a bunch of ivermectin paste on hand, would that work for this?


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

robin416 said:


> Hania, if your parents won't let you order it, your feed store should have it.
> 
> dawg, isn't Valbazen a popular goat wormer?


It's for sheep, goats and cattle. It's the best off label wormer for chickens. It's my go to wormer for chickens, been using it for years.
Another excellent wormer is Safeguard liquid goat wormer, same class of wormer as Valbazen. It's cheaper in the 125ml bottle but requires higher dosing over a 5 day period for each chicken.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Hania41806 said:


> So only one bird makes foamy poops, and that’s Droppy. I spent a few hours with them today and watched everyone else make at least one healthy poop. Should I still dose everyone or just her?
> 
> also, I have a bunch of ivermectin paste on hand, would that work for this?


I've used Ivermectin products years ago and have found they are ineffective treating large roundworms in poultry. I stopped using Ivermectin and Eprinex in my birds. The main reason they are ineffective against worms is that folks mainly used the products for treating mites. Now the mites are showing resistance to Ivermectin.
You can scroll down in this link to "Efficacy of Ivermectin" and read where it's ineffective treating mites in poultry. It's the same for poultry worms. The only efficacy it would have against worms is if the ivermectin paste contained another different wormer such as Pyrantel Pamoate or Safeguard aka Fenbendazole or Praziquantel (for tapeworms) in order to be effective against poultry worms.





IVERMECTIN for veterinary use on DOGS, CATS, CATTLE, SHEEP, GOATS, SWINE, HORSES and POULTRY against external and internal parasites: worms, lice, mites, ticks and flies


TECHNICAL DATASHEET of IVERMECTIN for veterinary use in DOGS, CATS, HORSES, CATTLE, SHEEP, GOATS, SWINE, HORSES and POULTRY against external and internal parasites: fleas, ticks, mites, lice, flies, worms, roundworms, nematodes, Livestock,efficacy, spectrum of activity, delivery forms...




parasitipedia.net


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I knew it was off label. I wanted her to know where she could get it if the parent units wouldn't let her order it. 

My vet also told me Ivermectin flat out doesn't work on internal parasites. That it just wasn't formulated for chickens.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

robin416 said:


> I knew it was off label. I wanted her to know where she could get it if the parent units wouldn't let her order it.
> 
> My vet also told me Ivermectin flat out doesn't work on internal parasites. That it just wasn't formulated for chickens.


Ditto. Not to mention Ivermectin has a long withdrawal period.

Safeguard liquid goat wormer or Safeguard equine paste can be bought at TSC or any feed store. Safeguard liquid goat wormer dosage is 0.25ml per pound given orally for 5 days. The dosage for a 5 pound hen is 1.25ml given orally for 5 days. The Safeguard paste is the same dosage.
Valbazen usually has to be ordered.


----------



## Hania41806 (May 4, 2021)

Ok, I will tell my mom about it.

Another question, how should I go about weighing my girls? I don’t have a small enough scale for them.


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

Stand on a scale and weigh yourself. Pick up a chicken and weigh yourself and the chicken. Subtract your weight from your weight plus the chicken's weight.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Hania41806 said:


> Ok, I will tell my mom about it.
> 
> Another question, how should I go about weighing my girls? I don’t have a small enough scale for them.


Just go by the 5 pound weight that I posted with either the Safeguard or Valbazen, you wont overdose.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

She has Silkies too. Trying to remember here average weight, I think it's about 2.5 pounds. 

But the five pound estimate works. It's what I used with mine and it was close enough.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

It's tough to overdose on either of those products. She could drop dosing down 1/4ml for either wormer if she wants. Any other wormers such as Levamisole and Pyrantel Pamoate, I'd tighten up on the dosing.


----------

